# sq box it in loft for landing



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi

How Big Sq Of Box Do You Make For The Young Birds ( Or Old )to Land On In Your Loft So They Do Not Fight? Like 11" X 11" Or 12 X 12?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Do you mean box perches?


----------

